# Mags for the large scaler



## Osvidar (Dec 27, 2009)

What are you guys reading? I regularly see Narrow Gauge & SL Gazette, MR & Garden RRs.. I'd like to see more about things & topics larger than 'O." I am modelling indoors.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that most of us read GARDEN RAILWAYS MAGAZINE. At least I do.

It covers the bases.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I still get Garden Railways, I also get Trains and Classic Trains to keep one foot in reality! I model steam trains so I need to be reminded of how it was done then, which can be counter intuitive to the way we do things now.
I did subscribe to the Gazette when I was doing On3, but found my garden environment ate the details! I cancelled that beautiful magazine so I wouldn't be reminded of what I was missing! 

I'd look for online groups for specific info. GR is mostly powered by readers submissions. 
Welcome aboard.

Happy Rails,
John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The only US magazines that deal with Large Scale specifically are:

Garden Railways:
http://grw.trains.com/

And Steam in the Garden, for 45mm (and occasionally) 32mm gauge live steam:
http://www.steamup.com/

There used to be a third, "Fine Scale Railroader", which was mostly (but not completely) Large scale..but that is no longer being published.

I believe the English and the Germans also have large scale magazines.

Scot


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi
good advice above. I still get NGSLG despite little in G, as the history stories are fascinating, photos very good and plans wonderful and can be copied and scanned at any scale for your personal scratch building/bashing.
I got the DVD with 25K pages of NGSLG and when another crazy modeling idea surfaces, use the search function to find ideas and plans...
There are also a small handful of soft cover books on garden railroading...

Jerry


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

There is also the Gauge one Model railway association Newsletter very handy for live steam, although the association is British there is a large group of international members. It has a broad church philosophy about scale and gauge.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Garden Railways, Steam in the Garden(if it survives as the editor and driving force is not well) and if it wasn't so **** expensive on this side of the Atlantic, Garden Rail from the UK. Mike


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are interested in G1MRA mentioned by du-bousquetaire, there is a US subgroup run by Ernie Noa. You have to mail him a check but the application is here:
http://www.g1mra.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/USA-Membership-form-2016-PDF.pdf
The home site is (of course) g1mra.com


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

In addition to NGSLG, I'm gradually collecting and reading back issues of Outdoor Railroader / Finescale Railroader. Out of print, but they're on ebay. The "annuals" are pricey, but are packed with wonderful stuff. Though the ads and technologies are out of date, I think the bulk of the articles retain their value.


----------

